# Other online groups?



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just wanted to ask if there are any other online groups specifically for lesbians mums/ mums to be? I'd really like to find some lesbian parents locally...I've looked on Google several times but haven't managed to find anything...any suggestions?


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

The Gingerbeer family section is quite busy. There is also a not so busy area on mumsnet.

/links


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

We found our local Rainbow Families group through Gingerbeer. Where abouts are you? We are down in Devon.


----------

